# Goats on the slopes



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Feb 1, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/59016670@N07/5409314422/ http://www.flickr.com/people/59016670@N07/

I didn't know a goat could ski...


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 1, 2011)

Catchy sales gimmick! I like it.


----------

